# Nevada



## Tokoda

I am 18 and starting a business and plan on moving to Nevada in 8 years and would like to have a cattle ranch. I am wondering how many cows it would take to be profitable? I would like to raise Herefords.


----------



## smokingsixgun

Profit can be made with any number if you have a sound plan and manage it right . Remember to always plan for the worst and hope for the best . As long as you are prepared for the worst winters , driest summers and all that Mother Nature can dish out . Then when she turns a kind hand your way the trails are easy.


----------



## smokingsixgun

More cattle means more profit in good times but more expense in hard times .


----------



## Tokoda

If I had 15 cows and a bull. How much money on avg. would I make a year? Thanks!


----------



## smokingsixgun

Depends on the market and growth of calves how much out of pocket expense you put in to them . But as an example I have 12 first calve heifers and a bull in a small pasture by the house this year which is an exceptionally good year at the market I made 18,000 out of that calf crop but these are great calves that hit 600-700 lbs at 6 months old . We had a good rainy year with good grass and very little feed expense .


----------

